# AOL users using the TTOC shop



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have had an on-going problem with AOL users not receiving emails from the shop, especially the password reminders...

I suggested to one membership renewing member that he checks his spam/bulk mail folder and guess what? His emails from the shop were there 

So anyone who has forgotten their TTOC account password and uses the reminder function... please check you bulk/spam folder.

BTW we would really appreciate it if members didn't create a new TTOC shop account purely because they can't remember their password :? Please use the password reminder button... :roll:

Anyway, hopefully everyone will have renewed before the next mag gets sent out next Saturday :roll:


----------

